#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Τεχνικοί Ασφαλείας

## HRStrategy

*Ο πελάτης μας, εταιρία Εξ. Υ. Π. Π. στο πλαίσιο ανάπτυξης των εργασιών της αναζητά συνεργάτες: Μηχανικούς, Μηχανολόγους Μηχανικούς, Ηλεκτρολόγους Μηχανικούς, Χημικούς Μηχανικούς, Χημικούς,*

για την παροχή συμβουλευτικών υπηρεσιών Τεχνικού Ασφαλείας σε πελάτες της. Η εταιρία παρέχει Εξωτερικές Υπηρεσίες Πρόληψης και Προστασίας στον τομέα της Ασφάλειας και Υγείας στο χώρο της εργασίας, ενώ παρουσιάζει δυναμική ανάπτυξη έχοντας ως ανταγωνιστικά πλεονεκτήματα τη συνέπεια, αξιοπιστία και ποιοτική εξυπηρέτηση των πελατών της.

*ΚΥΡΙΕΣ ΑΡΜΟΔΙΟΤΗΤΕΣ:*

Παροχή Υποδείξεων και Συμβουλών σε θέματα σχετικά με την υγεία και την ασφάλεια των εργαζομένων με σκοπό την πρόληψη εργατικών ατυχημάτων.Γραπτή Εκτίμηση των υφισταμένων κατά την εργασία κινδύνων για την ασφάλεια και την υγεία, συμπεριλαμβανομένων εκείνων που αφορούν ομάδες εργαζομένων που εκτίθενται σε ιδιαίτερους κινδύνους.
* ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΑ ΠΡΟΣΟΝΤΑ/ ΠΡΟΦΙΛ ΥΠΟΨΗΦΙΟΥ:*

Πτυχίο  ΑΕΙ - ΑΤΕΙΕμπειρία επιθυμητήΓνώση της Αγγλικής Γλώσσας
* Η ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΠΡΟΣΦΕΡΕΙ:*

Άριστες συνθήκες συνεργασίαςΣυνεχή εκπαίδευσηΓια συνεργάτες που δεν διαθέτουν εμπειρία, θα γίνει ειδική εκπαίδευση καθώς και πρακτική άσκηση σε χώρους εργασίας από έμπειρους συνεργάτες μας.

*ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΠΡΟΣΟΝΤΑ &  ΣΥΝΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ*
Οι υποψήφιοι που έχουν γνώση και εμπειρία σε εφαρμογή συστημάτων Διαχείρισης  Ποιότητας ISO 9001, Περιβάλλοντος ISO 14001, Ασφάλειας και Υγείας  OHSAS 18001, κλπ μπορούν να έχουν πρόσθετη συνεργασία σε συμβουλευτικά έργα.


Βιογραφικά σημειώματα σε μορφή Microsoft Word παρακαλείστε να υποβάλετε αναφέροντας τη θέση για την οποία ενδιαφέρεστε στο Info@hrstrategy.gr

----------

